# My Nexus 7 ordeal. (it's a bad one)



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

OK, so here's my whole story, and the ending has not yet come so I will update it as it does. Be prepared for a long, terrible one. If you have a nice working unit, I suggest to read it and be happy you do, if you're waiting for yours, might be a good time to click away and start reading some tutorials on rooting.

OK, Day one, it's a few hours after Google IO ended and I'm like damn, I want that! But I didn't have the money
Then I get a call from a relative basically asking if that's what I wanted for a gift for a certain occasion, I won't go into the details. I said I'd love to! So within a few hours after Google IO ended my Nexus 7 was preordered and I'm happy as a clam. Then the next day I'm talking to her and she said the order page "looked weird" when she checked out. Having this limited information, I call google. 1 hour and 15 minutes later they say there are no orders on the email I gave. (her email) So I assume the weird order page meant it didn't go through, and _I _ordered it through _my _account but with her credit card. It went through just fine. The google rep told me if we got two to just not open whichever one came second and send it back, and I'd get a full refund. Good enough for my aunt. So, around a month goes by and I get excited as I know my shipment is near. I was just waiting for my shipping email, and hoping I would get it soon, then a nexus 7 shows up! It was the one my Aunt ordered. So happy me, I rip open the box and start enjoying! Then later that night, I discover screen lift on the left side. The next morning I spend about 15 minutes on hold and talk to Asus, and after hearing their horrifying return process I decided I'd just wait it out with Google. 1 hour and 15 minutes later I talk to someone. (I happen to remember the names of everyone I spoke to, but I won't say them.) They tell me they'll set up an RMA for the defective one I have, and since it hadn't yet shipped I asked if they could just cancel my second order, since it's easier than having to send it back. He said no it's too late, but when I get it to just refuse the package and they will send it back to them and I'll get my refund. That's _all _he said. Then the next morning I discover that that Nexus 7 is to be delivered today. (this morning also being today) So I decide it's absurd to send a Nexus 7 back, then wait for another. So I call up and 1 hour later I talk to the same person, he talks to some people and it turns out they can set it up so I just take the one I'm getting, and send back the one I have now, and get a full refund. Great, I get my replacement today. Then someone contacted me via email for some more information to send me the correct shipping labels to get it sent back. I hadn't heard back from her at all today. So, I change my plans to be here when it comes so it doesn't sit out in the heat. I see one package (totally separate) that I was expecting come, but the Nexus 7 didn't. Note that around an hour ago I had checked the tracking and all was well. But I check the tracking now and according the the tracking minutes before it was delivered it was intercepted to be sent back to the shipper, kind of paraphrasing but basically quote on quote. I'm very frustrated because I had still technically paid for 2 tablets, so this tablet should have been delivered, no matter what. So at this point I cancel my plans knowing I'm going to have to wait the absurd wait times and around the same hour later again I speak to another person who happened to actually be helpful, at least, for now. We'll see where we end up. He said he called UPS and it's too late to stop the interception. It's going right back no matter what. What happened was is the guy yesterday who told me to refuse the package also put in a cancellation request, and UPS said they might be able to intercept it or might not, essentially to make my life easier I guess. But if you picked up on my foreshadowing earlier, I was not told this. Not to mention, the guy I spoke to this morning is the guy who did that! He somehow forgot to mention that UPS might freaking take my package. I'm going to get credited as soon as it gets back to them but this just went from annoying to pissing me off. And I feel really bad for my Aunt. Turns out the reason there was no "valid order" is the wallet account created to purchase it was a google email that she created when creating a google account to buy it. After fishing through the trash for some barcodes we found a number that could find that email address. Then having her reset her password and give that password to me. So now we have the order, the email, and we can set up an RMA. For security purposes they have to contact that email, which is why I have the password, because not only does my aunt not want to deal with it but I should be the one to deal with it. So now I should just go through the standard RMA process, assuming I get contacted. I already synced that email to my phone so I'll know. This call took another hour or so. Just the actual duration of getting helped, not counting ridiculous hold time. This is basically where we are now. Lot's of poor service, miscommunication, and wasting of time. There was a new nexus 7 in my town, waiting for me. And now I have to wait a few weeks because they're backordered. If my replacement is defective I'm going ballistic, I'm talking to highest up person I can and demanding 10 tablets. I'm not getting anything for all this hell. Actually, no! Google gave me a great thing! Patience! Who could be angry? All they did was screw me over multiple times and make everything hard! They really have helped me control my temper. And now I get to wait another few weeks! who could complain? It's not like I would expect some kind of compensation for this whole ordeal, maybe another 10 dollar google wallet credit, or another 25 dollar google play store credit, OR MAYBE JUST A GOD DAMN APOLOGY! No, who would want that?

Thank you for letting me vent, I'll keep you updated. I better be contacted tomorrow by that email, or I get to wait another hour on hold! Oh joy! I love Android and always will but I'm freaking pissed off at google right now.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

tl;dr

Your wall of text is far too difficult to read. Paragraphs bro, paragraphs...


----------



## ScumDroid (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow dude that really blows. i hope you get a decent N7 soon.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, like the other guy said, paragraphs...it's hard as hell for me to read that.

But basically, from what I can decipher....your aunt may or may not have made an error during the purchasing. Then you get two sent out to you, but they won't cancel one order. Then when they are actually able to setup an intercept so you don't have to deal with getting the second sent back you get frustrated because you were going to replace your defective unit with the hopefully good 2nd unit...which they had no way of knowing, and since you had previously requested for them to cancel the 2nd order, it seems like your frustration with them is unfounded. The guy wasn't sure if he would be able to get it cancelled, and didn't want to get your hopes up. Granted, he should have said he would try, but still.

"Turns out the reason there was no "valid order" is the wallet account created to purchase it was a google email that she created when creating a google account to buy it." This basically confirms my earlier comment (if I'm reading it correctly, which I may not be) that your aunt may have made some errors when purchasing it initially. It's not GOOGLE's fault they couldn't find the order when you give them one Gmail account but it was made under another (which, again, is what I'm assuming happened).

Not to be a blind Google supporter, but it seems like they're actually trying to help you get through a messy order, and replace your N7... It's turned into a complicated ordeal, but it seems like it's that way because you were trying to go around the standard RMA process (which you're now doing).


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, sorry, like the other guy said, paragraphs...it's hard as hell for me to read that.
> 
> But basically, from what I can decipher....your aunt may or may not have made an error during the purchasing. Then you get two sent out to you, but they won't cancel one order. Then when they are actually able to setup an intercept so you don't have to deal with getting the second sent back you get frustrated because you were going to replace your defective unit with the hopefully good 2nd unit...which they had no way of knowing, and since you had previously requested for them to cancel the 2nd order, it seems like your frustration with them is unfounded. The guy wasn't sure if he would be able to get it cancelled, and didn't want to get your hopes up. Granted, he should have said he would try, but still.
> 
> ...


I first asked him if he could cancel the order. He said he could not and told me what to do. Even if I still wanted to cancel it I would have ended up calling because I didn't know they were gonna intercept it. I am not at fault for that, he should have told me. I was very confused when I saw it was intercepted, I didn't even think in the back of my head that was why. I am not at fault because he forgot to mention that. If he told me the previous day I would have even mentioned that morning if he could make sure it wouldn't have been intercepted. But like I said, I would have called anyways.

The reason I blame Google for this second issues is the extremely hard process they make someone go through to do simple things on Google, you have to make a whole google account to really do anything. Not only that but what made the process so confusing is she had two email addresses linked to her Google account. I thought there was no order because they said the email address I gave her had a google account linked to it that was recently created. But her wallet account was the gmail account that she was forced to create when making a google account. She didn't want to use it for anything so she forgot it. Since they have absolutely no way of looking up on order whatsoever besides email and CSSN (on a sleeve that I didn't think would matter, I kept the box) I got it out of the trash. Then I had to call my Aunt and go through the whole password setup thing with her since she didn't remember it. That's not their fault but the above is. No other site to purchase things is as extensive and annoying as Google.

I thought I was being smart trying to not go through the standard RMA process. You're basically finding every small way you can to criticize me in the situation and make Google sound like a god, not to sure why. Honestly I'd be shocked if you were under the impression you could wait 2 weeks for a new one, and send a brand new one back in the meantime, it would be smarter to wait. Not to try and keep the new one you're getting that day. Really, if you're really trying to tell me I'm at fault because there was gonna be a new one at my house and I'd rather not wait a week or two, that's simply insane.

It's really not that complicated. I accidentally order two, cancel the first. They can't, plain and simple. I assume I do whatever I want with it then really. Cancel my RMA, waive the restocking fee on my old one. Plain and simple. Two sentences. They made it confusing. But what's even more simple is working Nexus 7, send back second one. Not even a sentence really, just a phrase, but it was defective.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

honestly i dont think u need to be credited anything extra because u involved 3+ different companies in a massive logistical f***fest trying to get 1 tablet.

imo.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

k.electron said:


> honestly i dont think u need to be credited anything extra because u involved 3+ different companies in a massive logistical f***fest trying to get 1 tablet.
> 
> imo.


Which was caused by his aunt messing up the initial order. But hey, stop attacking him, it's all Google's fault.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

k.electron said:


> honestly i dont think u need to be credited anything extra because u involved 3+ different companies in a massive logistical f***fest trying to get 1 tablet.
> 
> imo.


100% agree with this.


----------



## owazio (May 11, 2012)

I was thinking of buying the N7...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## owazio (May 11, 2012)

nhat said:


> tl;dr
> 
> Your wall of text is far too difficult to read. Paragraphs bro, paragraphs...


 looool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Wasn't contacted today, on hold. If they tell me no RMA was put in I'm returning the whole thing and getting some different tablet.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Took them 40hrs to contact me after initially contacting them to get my RMA. They're going to be sending my replacement in the meantime. Had to repay for the tablet but the charge will be reversed once they receive my defective one. Give them no more then 48hrs to contact you.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah they told me to just wait out the 48 hours. I don't know what to do now because my aunt is so fed up, she's not gonna let another 280 dollar charge go on her account. I don't have the money. (I'm not an adult, I normally barely have 10 dollars on my debit card







) So I'm hoping maybe my dad will help me out and he'll let me hold the charge on his. My mom wouldn't let me. I asked him today if I had to if he'd let me and he didn't say like an immediate no so I'm sure he'll understand I can't just keep a defective tablet.

The rep I talked to asked some personal questions. (not like weird personal) It was kind of nice and when I did customer service I'd always talk personally, but only if the person started the conversation, it was a little awkward.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

The charge is not with shipping or tax it's a flat rate of $249. In order to get the replacement device you must charge the same card as before. Technically it's not even a charged amount it's only a pending charge. If you don't return the defective unit back within a certain amount of days then the card will be billed. I tried to change what card I billed it to because my credit card is almost maxed and I wanted to put it on my debit card. The responded back with what I told you above.
I think that your best bet is just to pay for shipping back to Asus and wait it out for 2 weeks till you get your unit replaced or fixed.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not making this more confusing, I'm just doing the Google one.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Nothing yet, 48 hours is around 6 o clock, have a strange feeling I'm gonna be on hold for another hour tonight.


----------



## chujai (Jan 28, 2012)

sorry wall of text was too hard to read but overall my impressions now is that it is better to just buy it from local computer stores than to preorder in most cases.

get it sooner/on the spot and get to return it instantly on any defects. 
just how i feel since im still waiting on my 16 to be sent out and i know a few already bought them from local stores.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, sorry, like the other guy said, paragraphs...it's hard as hell for me to read that.
> 
> But basically, from what I can decipher....your aunt may or may not have made an error during the purchasing. Then you get two sent out to you, but they won't cancel one order. Then when they are actually able to setup an intercept so you don't have to deal with getting the second sent back you get frustrated because you were going to replace your defective unit with the hopefully good 2nd unit...which they had no way of knowing, and since you had previously requested for them to cancel the 2nd order, it seems like your frustration with them is unfounded. The guy wasn't sure if he would be able to get it cancelled, and didn't want to get your hopes up. Granted, he should have said he would try, but still.
> 
> ...


He's not criticising you at all, he just explaining that Google has done exactly what you requested. Them intercepting the package after you called to cancel was their way as a business and as a CSR of going above and beyond to take care of a customer.

I think you are really frustrated and were in a hurry to jump to the conclusion that this person was trying to be an ass, but that's not at all what he was doing. And Google wanting to hold $250 more on a credit or debit card because you have two tablets between the bad one and the new one until you send the bad one back isn't unreasonable. In fact I would much prefer them doing it that way than have a bunch of unethical kids coming on here posting that their friend got a gift so they RMA'd it due to defect so when the new one came he sold it to them as a way of saying screw google, thus raising prices on everyone due to the cost of collection, receivables written off, etc.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> He's not criticising you at all, he just explaining that Google has done exactly what you requested. Them intercepting the package after you called to cancel was their way as a business and as a CSR of going above and beyond to take care of a customer.
> 
> I think you are really frustrated and were in a hurry to jump to the conclusion that this person was trying to be an ass, but that's not at all what he was doing. And Google wanting to hold $250 more on a credit or debit card because you have two tablets between the bad one and the new one until you send the bad one back isn't unreasonable. In fact I would much prefer them doing it that way than have a bunch of unethical kids coming on here posting that their friend got a gift so they RMA'd it due to defect so when the new one came he sold it to them as a way of saying screw google, thus raising prices on everyone due to the cost of collection, receivables written off, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Then why is it they're the only company I've ever seen to do it that way? The way I've EVER seen a company do it is they have your card and all of your information, so if you don't send it back, THEN they charge you and take action. Much better system.

Also, I really wish I could have skipped the RMA process now. They have now informed me to not wait 48 hours, but until the end of next week! Fantastic. I am so fed up. I wish I had the money for a 10 inch tablet, I'd screw the whole process right now if I did.

And this would have been going above and beyond as a service rep. He had my email, he should have emailed me with this information! Or at least the next morning told me about it!


----------



## our year (Aug 13, 2011)

This really sucks dude... I'm sorry for you and your Aunt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbello (Jun 15, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Then why is it they're the only company I've ever seen to do it that way? The way I've EVER seen a company do it is they have your card and all of your information, so if you don't send it back, THEN they charge you and take action. Much better system.
> 
> Also, I really wish I could have skipped the RMA process now. They have now informed me to not wait 48 hours, but until the end of next week! Fantastic. I am so fed up. I wish I had the money for a 10 inch tablet, I'd screw the whole process right now if I did.
> 
> And this would have been going above and beyond as a service rep. He had my email, he should have emailed me with this information! Or at least the next morning told me about it!


Call me crazy, but it doesn't even sound like you have the money for a 7" tablet lol. If I were you, I'd try some patience. If you had it in the 1st place, you wouldn't be in the situation. The likelihood of your aunt or any family member she's already told about this doing something like this for you again is roughly around 0.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

sbello said:


> Call me crazy, but it doesn't even sound like you have the money for a 7" tablet lol. If I were you, I'd try some patience. If you had it in the 1st place, you wouldn't be in the situation. The likelihood of your aunt or any family member she's already told about this doing something like this for you again is roughly around 0.


I would be in this situation... it's not my fault I got a defective tablet. She just wanted to get me a gift. Unfortunately it wasn't that simple...


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Then why is it they're the only company I've ever seen to do it that way? The way I've EVER seen a company do it is they have your card and all of your information, so if you don't send it back, THEN they charge you and take action. Much better system.
> 
> Also, I really wish I could have skipped the RMA process now. They have now informed me to not wait 48 hours, but until the end of next week! Fantastic. I am so fed up. I wish I had the money for a 10 inch tablet, I'd screw the whole process right now if I did.
> 
> And this would have been going above and beyond as a service rep. He had my email, he should have emailed me with this information! Or at least the next morning told me about it!


Wait, why are they even sending you another tablet? For an RMA like this, I think they would normally send you shipping materials to send the unit back to them, they try to repair it, then send that one or a replacement back. Or possibly send a replacement as soon as they get the defective one from you.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Wait, why are they even sending you another tablet? For an RMA like this, I think they would normally send you shipping materials to send the unit back to them, they try to repair it, then send that one or a replacement back. Or possibly send a replacement as soon as they get the defective one from you.


They do a good form of RMA'ing. They send you a new one, you send your old one back (so you always have a tablet) and then they normally repair the defective one and save it for replacements for other defective ones. That's how most companies do RMA's.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Got my email with all my information. My Aunt was alright with the whole charge hold thing. I didn't look but I think it actually might have let me change credit cards when checking out. I'm hoping it will ship tomorrow and I'll get it on Thursday. That would be nice.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Shipped about in hour ago with the same overnight shipping. The one that got intercepted shipped at like 4 in the morning the night before so I'm thinking (and hoping) it will be here tomorrow. I won't put it in a case until I get my new one though, since it freaking blocks out wifi signal.


----------

